# trim for beadboard around bay window



## jonieves (Jul 13, 2012)

i have corners that are not on a 90 degree angle....what do i use to trim those corners? outward corners


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What angles are they? Do you have a sketch or pictures of the layout?













 







.


----------

